# Drucken mit drawString() und Zeilenumbruch



## Jay1980 (17. Jan 2010)

Servus,

da strauchle ich nun schon seit einiger Zeit: ich drucke so wie es in der JavaInsel8 auf S. 1140 steht, also Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 17.8 Drucken

Hier landet ja dann der Text in der Printable-implementierenden Instanz mit g.drawString(). Ich krieg es nun nicht hin, wie ich die Ausgabe im zu druckenden Dokument formatieren kann, damit Zeilenumbrüche an der passenden Stelle entstehen. Der Nutzer macht eine Datenbankabfrage, dann sieht er sein Ergebnis, dann kann er dieses ausdrucken. Wie mache ich das, damit das Dokument sauber formatiert ist und dass automatisch erkannt wird, wieviele Seiten zu drucken sind?

Danke vorab.


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jan 2010)

Musst du den Text wirklich "per Hand" mit drawString zeichnen? Wenn man den Text in einer TextComponent ( How to Use Editor Panes and Text Panes (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components) ) darstellen würde, wäre das vermutlich um einiges leichter... Bei drawText wüßte ich kaum eine andere Möglichkeit, als den Text ziemlich aufwändig mit FontMetrics & Co. auseinanderzupflücken....


----------



## Jay1980 (17. Jan 2010)

Ja wie kann ich denn eine JTextArea drucken lassen - im Programm lass ich den Text schon so darstellen, aber der Nutzer soll das im Programm in der Textarea zu sehende ja auch auf ein Blatt Papier bringen können.


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jan 2010)

Es gibt im Netz einige Hilfsklassen, die "irgendeine" JComponent drucken können, und dazu einige Threads hier, sowas wie http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/43245-seitenumbruch-beim-drucken-html.html oder so... Ggf. müßtest du etwas konkreter werden.


----------

